# Don't you just hate it...



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

WHEN PEOPLE TYPE IN ALL CAPS SO YOU FEEL LIKE THEY'RE SHOUTING AT YOU FOR SOME REASON. :scold:


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

No. I know some people percieve it that way, but I never saw CAPS as shouting, I just saw it as somewhat messy, less readable.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Worse than this is Muppet Case, or I should say mUPPET cASE, caused by accidentally hitting Caps Lock. It used to annoy me so much I've disabled Caps Lock with a registry edit.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> Worse than this is Muppet Case, or I should say mUPPET cASE, caused by accidentally hitting Caps Lock. It used to annoy me so much I've disabled Caps Lock with a registry edit.


What I don't understand is why Caps Lock is made to work that way. Is/was there a use for that 'feature'?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> What I don't understand is why Caps Lock is made to work that way. Is/was there a use for that 'feature'?


I suppose if you do a lot of electronic circuit work in mA and µV it could come in handy. If I had to write a problem like:

R = (2.4 X 10^-2 mV)/1.5 X 10^-3 µA)

It would still let me use some of the features in the top row, and force me to use "Shift" when I write the prefixes for my units.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

When I see people typing like that on the internet, I just skip it without reading. It might look like they are shouting, but what I hate the most about it is that it's harder to read.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Jan said:


> When I see people typing like that on the internet, I just skip it without reading. It might look like they are shouting, but what I hate the most about it is that it's harder to read.


I agree. So, why are so many signs in everyday life in upper case? (Even the masthead to this forum is.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I get more annoyed at emoticons. ;-) and abbreviations. LOL! These were handy way back in the days of bulletin boards and dial-up when bandwidth was a major issue, but in these days of routinely streaming HD movies, it's just silly. We should learn to write effectively. (I do like the little picture emoticons though.  )


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Klavierspieler said:


> WHEN PEOPLE TYPE IN ALL CAPS SO YOU FEEL LIKE THEY'RE SHOUTING AT YOU FOR SOME REASON. :scold:


I quite agree. On another site where I am a Sr. Supervisor/Editor, we're able to highlight it and invoke an application that transfers it lower case. It's called "proper netiquette."

It is also much harder to read ... I think that the "Italicize" works better than "shouting".

Kh


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

i h8 it jst as much wen they type in txtspeak wiv no cap lttrs & no punctuation makes em lk stupid 2 me


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> i h8 it jst as much wen they type in txtspeak wiv no cap lttrs & no punctuation makes em lk stupid 2 me


I agree completely.
Although I'm far from any kind of proficiency in English, I can't escape the impression that too many people - what am I saying? kids, not people, but kids - actually conceal their lack of mastery of language behind that kind of internet slang. In a way it's related to the "idiocracy phenomenon" we talked about on this forum already.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's all about context.

"I made some John Cage cake, want some?"

"HELL YES, YOU KNOW I DO"

"It's invisible."

"HOLY ****"


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

*Other pet-hates - Facebook:*

- When you accidentally delete entire conversations,via your phone, don't get a "do you actually want to delete all this?" prompt - and can't recover them unless you have a court order.

- Someone going: "I'm feeling really down today", get 40 "what's wrong", "what's up" and umpteenth other messages of sympathy - only to respond: "I don't really want to discuss it on Facebook." :scold:

- Someone going: "I'm so happy, so happy, so insanely happy, did I mention I'm happy? Me and my family and friends and kids and dogs are perfect and I'm a perfect girl in a perfect world and I've no reason to be sad cause I'm a perfect human being in a perfect artificial world." (OK, so I was paraphrasing, but you get the drift).

- Someone using FB as Twitter. Get a Twitter account if you're gonna go: "Just had tea". Or not. Not everything that's in your head needs to come out online.


----------

